# My first week on apprenticeship so far.



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

My first day at work. I took off some outlet to repair a circuit that had no power to it. I just learn the color for the terminal which was nice. I learned how to wire an outlet with 2 receptacle , side by side. Also I have learn that solid and stranded wire does not have to be twisted by pliers. I've learn that they make spacer for an outlet if they manage to screw it up during rough in which was too far away.I also learn to not only tape the wire nuts but to do it with the receptacles also.

2nd day, I made a hole to the outside wall of the building to connect it to a circuit that was missing power from the first floor. I drill outside from the first floor. After,I install a junction box outside of the hole, then use rain tight flex pipe, connectors and PVC it up to second floor. I use a heat gun to make a beautiful 90 on my first try and put a lb to the 2nd floor. Went upstairs to cut a hole in the floor. I then use a box from that hole that I drill in the wall of the 2nd floor and put mc cables for the rest of the run to connect to another circuit to power the missing power of the first floor, it was like 3 or for outlet.

3rd day. It was just finishing up the job for that project. I help install a double fan blower that was on top of the door when you walk into some businesses. We had to connect the connection together for the fan to make it a one piece. Put it up and zip tide the power plugs. After that job, I went to the attic and finish off some unfinished pipe of EMT. Learn to use the channel locks and ream the pipe.

I'm having a blast.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice! That's a good first week, I'd say!


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

WannabeTesla said:


> Nice! That's a good first week, I'd say!


.
I Hear all you guys being funny on here trying to scare us noobs.
I bought a knee pad just in case 😂, Haven't use it yet. I will be digging soon though 😭. But then I'll get to lay some underground pipe and mess with riser also. Woohoo.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Good thing you bought those knee pads becuase
5 minutes on the meat beats 5 months in the street


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Slay301 said:


> Good thing you bought those knee pads becuase
> 5 minutes on the meat beats 5 months in the street


Classy.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It sounds like the Journeyman you are working with is letting you learn by doing rather than having you run for parts or sweep floors. I think that's great and will help you learn faster and stay engaged with the process of installations. I noticed that you said that you taped your wire nuts and receptacles. I guess that's a personal choice but it's not required. It sounds like you are off to a good start in an exciting career. Don't worry about being a noob. We all know what it's like starting out. Very happy to see your enjoying yourself because we get a lot of apprentices that seem to hate work and just complain about how unfair things are.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tape on wire nuts and receptacles would be a no no if you were working with me. I hope one day you will come to a box like this to replace a receptacle. You will then see why I highly discourage this practice. 
Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Tape on wire nuts and receptacles would be a no no if you were working with me. I hope one day you will come to a box like this to replace a receptacle. You will then see why I highly discourage this practice.
> Good luck and keep up the good work.


I agree. If I'm already using tape, why bother with wire nuts, that's overkill.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

TGGT said:


> I agree. If I'm already using tape, why bother with wire nuts, that's overkill.



😂


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Just don't get cocky kid.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

John Valdes said:


> Tape on wire nuts and receptacles would be a no no if you were working with me. I hope one day you will come to a box like this to replace a receptacle. You will then see why I highly discourage this practice.
> Good luck and keep up the good work.


Yeah, just talk to my instructor about it. He says condensation is an issue and only do it if there's is close contact to metal.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

The reason most of us don't wrap wire nuts or receptacles with tape is because.......
1) It's messy when the glue get's on your hands and the device.
2) It takes more time and is not required.
3) Extra cost and is waist of materials.
4) Most of us curse the guys that do it.
I just wanted to clarify as you are just learning. Tape definitely does not harm the installation and I'm sure some guys do it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What colour tape?


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

99cents said:


> What colour tape?


I think it was all black if it matters?


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

I notice homedepot and lowes do it yourself type of articles all show wrapping in electrical tape, of course they appear to also barely tighten.

Exhibit A.




__





How to Replace an Electrical Outlet


Learn how to replace an electrical outlet in your home. Follow the step-by-step instructions in this guide to change an outlet that isn’t working.



www.homedepot.com





So the big box stores are contributing to tape wrap philosophy.

I bet their legal team has them do it, because they know joe blow homeowner isn't going to be careful accordion folding the wires back and or tighten good enough. The things that can go wrong when not using a electrician.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kwchrisv said:


> I think it was all black if it matters?


Green or white could be problematic. Better yet, make nice, tight connections without tape and yank on the wires individually once you’re done to make sure. This is especially important when your splicing stranded to solid.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> Tape on wire nuts and receptacles would be a no no if you were working with me. I hope one day you will come to a box like this to replace a receptacle. You will then see why I highly discourage this practice.
> Good luck and keep up the good work.


+1 on that.

I don't agree on not twisting the wires either.


----------

